# Oak N  Spruce - Brookside Section



## MNEZ17 (Jul 14, 2008)

Seen several posts on this resort but very little on various sections.  Does anyone have a map of the resort ?  Anyone know anything about the Brookside section ?

Thanks in advance !


----------



## pragmaticCTcpl (Jul 14, 2008)

*Oak & Spruce "Brookside"*

You didn't mention if you're staying in a one-bedroom unit or two-bedroom unit.

The "Brookside" area, as you refer to it, of Oak & Spruce, has both.

The one-bedroom units are in a building similar to a two-story hotel, with only the "Brookside" units having outside balconies overlooking the brook that is across the parking lot/entry road for that side of the resort.

We've stayed in the one-bedroom units that are basically two rooms (living room and bedroom), with a small kitchen area and bathroom.  

There are also two-bedroom units in several buildings on the "Brookside" of the resort, but not all of those units have balconies overlooking the brook.  Some are situated to look out over the outdoor pool area.

We've just recently moved so all of our maps of the resort are currently unavailable, but if you have any other questions, we'd be happy to try and answer them.


----------



## MNEZ17 (Jul 14, 2008)

pragmaticCTcpl said:


> You didn't mention if you're staying in a one-bedroom unit or two-bedroom unit.
> 
> The "Brookside" area, as you refer to it, of Oak & Spruce, has both.
> 
> ...




We will be staying in a 2 bedroom unit (6-4). When I called to confirm, they didn't provide a room # just the area and he did mentioned it was next to the outdoor pool. Thanks for the response !


----------



## stugy (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi
The Brookside section means that your unit will back up to the brook (which is not that big).  You will have a balcony.  The nicest thing about this area is that it is relatively quiet when you are out on the balcony because there are no buildings behind you.  You are a stone's throw from the outdoor pool and the mini golf (if it is still there).  They were building a new building across the lot from the Brookside and I'm not sure if that ended the mini golf area.  I don't know.   When we go. we usually request the Brookside area because it is quiet.
You need to know there are no elevators at this resort and you may well be on the second or third floor.  First floor are generally owners and those who need easy access.  
This  is one of our favorite places because of its proximity to the cultural events in the Berkshires.  Do make sure you go to Tanglewood, tour the Norman Rockwell museum and perhaps take in a play or Shakespeare.  Further north is the town of Hancock with it's Shaker museum and round barn.  An interesting tour.  Because they were celibate, the Shakers "died out".  You'll find lots to do and the staff is generally quite helpful.
The unit is not very big, but does have a complete kitchen with a small dining area and a living area, 2 bedrooms and 2 baths.  The master bedroom has a large jacuzzi  tub in it.  There are laundry facilities on the grounds.  Hope all this helps.  Enjoy 
Pat


----------



## GKK (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi
   We were at Oak & Spruce a few weeks ago, and Pat was a wonderful help to us with her information. ( Pat...Hope you saw my thank you on my original post about the resort!) I do have a map of the resort...I scanned it and can e-mail it but do not know how to do this on Tug. I also do not know what their policy is on posting personal e-mail addresses. If you can figure out a way for me to get it to you I would be happy to do it. It printed rather small, but maybe could be seen a little better with a magnfying glass.
GKK


----------



## stugy (Jul 15, 2008)

GKK
Glad I was helpful.  I understand they built a new building Brookside last year.  Do you know if it is a regular or a presidential Unit (they are white buildings).  Have a great summer.  We are off to Oak and Spruce a week from Friday and looking forward to our usual jaunts and activities.
You can email the map to the member through TUG (just click on their name on the left)
Pat


----------



## Hophop4 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Map*

There is a map of the resort on the Silverleaf Yahoo Group under files.

Here is a link to it if it works:

http://f1.grp.yahoofs.com/v1/cLt8SE..._GcEmTZYgOmL9NKMNeeYLC9Q/oak n'spruce jpg.jpg


----------



## GKK (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi Pat
We were across the street from the check-in building.  Their were 3 or 4 Presidential buildings behind us. We drove through the other side once, but I dont remember if their were any Pres. buildings or not over there.
Have a great time on your vacation!
GKK


----------



## wackymother (Jul 15, 2008)

Hophop4 said:


> There is a map of the resort on the Silverleaf Yahoo Group under files.
> 
> Here is a link to it if it works:
> 
> http://f1.grp.yahoofs.com/v1/cLt8SE..._GcEmTZYgOmL9NKMNeeYLC9Q/oak n'spruce jpg.jpg



Oh, this is strange. I looked at it this afternoon and printed it out--now it's saying Document Not Found. 

Thanks for posting. My question was, which ones are the Presidential units? Are they the ones where the lines look darker and the numbers are higher?


----------



## Hophop4 (Jul 16, 2008)

wackymother said:


> Oh, this is strange. I looked at it this afternoon and printed it out--now it's saying Document Not Found.
> 
> Thanks for posting. My question was, which ones are the Presidential units? Are they the ones where the lines look darker and the numbers are higher?





This map in the Yahoo files is an older map and does not show where the Presidentials are.  It was posted a while back that the Presidential Units at Oak 'n Spruce are Units 831-866.


----------



## wackymother (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks! I'm sure they're all fine for us. I'll report back after our first visit in November.


----------



## pragmaticCTcpl (Jul 20, 2008)

*New Units*

They have put up two new buildings in the last year.

The one across from "Brookside" is the same as the others...the natural finish brown shingle, two bedroom units.  They didn't eliminate or change the mini-golf course, but the parking has become very tight between the (old and new) buildings.  I wouldn't recommend having even a small trailer to bring your things in, it's become that tight!

The other building is the fourth Presidential building.  Besides the 800 numbered units, they all have white exteriors.   It's located across the road from the check-in/main resort area.  Because it was an "add-on" building, it too has it's parking problems, albeit not for room, but located a bit further from the units than the other Presidential buildings.  The entrance to the 4th Presidential building is directly across from the "Brookside" road, unlike the other three Presidential buildings, that are down the road across from the check-in diriveway.

I'll offer that the "Brookside" units are more favorable for the amenities of the resort, i.e.: the indoor pools and hot tubs (especially during the fall/winter/early spring months).  Even the two bedroom units (same layout as the Brookside ones) up on the hill overlooking everything, are just a short walk down the stairs and walkway.  

The Presidential units are larger and more lavish than the other two bedroom units, but except for a very small pool and tennis court, all of the amenities are a 5 minute walk across the street.  Not very far, considering some of the other resorts we've been to over the past 22 years, but when they installed what we refer to as the "foot-dipper" Presidential pool, we had to laugh...then, they started the construction on the 4th Presidential building..!


----------



## sfwilshire (Jun 1, 2009)

*Oak n Spruce sales*

So here we are at Oak n Spruce after a 16 hour drive on Saturday. That seemed like a much better idea when we talked about than when we were looking (desperately) for the resort at 11PM. They have a nice sign on the main road that is totally unreadable in the dark to these old eyes because of the way it was lighted. Even in bright sunlight we couldn't read it the next day. After our third phone call (out of a dozen tries with no service) to the girl at the front desk who didn't know east from west in giving directions, the security person actually found us and led us to the resort. 

I am curious, if there is anyone here who knows, why we haven't been approached for a sales pitch. The only mention at check-in was of giving them five referrals. They have a huge sales building and there must have been 50 cars or more there Sunday. Even today there are quite a few.

Since we're just puttering around this week, I wouldn't mind at all listening to their pitch for a nice gift. Maybe they avoid RCI Exchangers because they know we are more knowledgeable. Just found it unusual.

Sheila


----------



## sullco (Jun 2, 2009)

I don't know if they avoid inviting exchangers to the "updates", but I would be surprised if they didn't.  Statistics show that owners buy more--yes, I know it's counter-intuitive given the wiseguys on this board who know every angle. LOL

The Berkshires are lovely and, yes, the resort can be hard to find.  I think it's partially because the signs are regulated and can't be too big.  Thus, the Berkshires are beautiful.  It's a double-edged sword.

If you like funky and wildly interesting restaurants--the complete antithesis of chain restaurants--seek out Dreamaway Lodge near Becket.  You will never forget it.  Bring cash--no cc's.   (I think.)


----------



## Kola (Jun 2, 2009)

sfwilshire said:


> So here we are at Oak n Spruce after a 16 hour drive on Saturday. That seemed like a much better idea when we talked about than when we were looking (desperately) for the resort at 11PM. They have a nice sign on the main road that is totally unreadable in the dark to these old eyes because of the way it was lighted. Even in bright sunlight we couldn't read it the next day. After our third phone call (out of a dozen tries with no service) to the girl at the front desk who didn't know east from west in giving directions, the security person actually found us and led us to the resort.
> 
> Sheila



Given your problems finding this resort I wonder if you wouldn't mind posting easy to follow directions from the interstate to the resort. Maybe a couple of hints or some landmarks to watch for ?  Also, any hints what NOT to visit ! 
 We have booked a week in early Sept.

K.


----------



## sfwilshire (Jun 2, 2009)

The directions on the resort website are actually very accurate if you are arriving at a time of day that you can read the street name sign and the resort sign on the hwy. We were no doubt impaired by exhaustion as well and the fact that our GPS could not find the address.

If you start hitting the inns on both sides of the highway, you have gone too far and should not travel further west, even if the front desk directs you to. Also, there are two green bridges and neither of them look very green. Just watch for the first bridge on the left after getting on 102 and you'll drive right to the resort.

We've had a low key week, so haven't done a lot. The Norman Rockwell Museum was worth the visit and we enjoyed walking around Stockbridge. We also drove around Great Barrington. Plan to go to Pittsfield tomorrow to check it out and go to the farmer's market.

Sheila


----------

